# Bailey<3



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

This was the love of my life, I got him summer of 2010 and put him down jan 1 2011. He had bone chips in his knees when I got him, which he was sound most days and we only rode on the flat. The day he got kicked my heart broke. He had got beat up pretty bad and his right elbow had been cracked in 2. I sobbed for hours thinking I was a bad mom for letting this happen. I had the vet out to do xrays hoping it was just muscle tissue damage and that I would be able to get back on him someday until the xrays were looked at. He has a hairline crack through the entire elbow. I was advised to wrap the opposite leg, put him on bute and hope that he recovered and that the leg fused back. fast forward to jan 1, I got a call around 8 as I was getting in my truck to go feed, He had gone down and couldnt get back up. I cried the whole way to the barn to only open the door to find bailey laying on his side grunting and flaling, I went over and couldnt believe it. His eyes had that look like "mom why cant I get back up? help me" we tried for 4 hours but nothing worked. I had the vet out later that night to put him down.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. At least he knew that you loved him


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm very sorry : (


----------

